# My 7 yr. old boy has armit & pubic hair! He's a foot taller than kids his age!!



## MomsBigBoy (Nov 10, 2010)

My son hasn't been "normal" since birth. He is tall, tall, & TALL.. But now he's not just tall with a bit of a tummy but now he is growing hair in places that a boy shouldn't be growing hair until puberty. My 7 yr. old has more armpit hair than my step-son at age 12. Yes he weighs more than 100 pounds but is taller than some 6th graders (he is in 2nd)... Is this normal?? Should I be worried? I was an early bloomer at 10 and my husband says he was as well, but not at 7. He doen't have one or two hairs. He has a whole grouping in each pit. An oval circle or darkened pit hair... He is the kid in class that has a big kid desk in the middle of all the smaller kid desks.. He is the best kid you could ever know but nothing has ever been really normal for him. At PE the coach is his partner because he could hurt the other 2nd graders. He has been compared to the wrestler, The Hulk who was 6 ft. and 200 lbs. in 6th grade. At this rate that could be my son too !!! Oh and he and I share the same size shoes and I wear a womans 8. He is as tall as my older step-son was in 6th grade... Any help or comfort is greatly appreciated...


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you gone to a doctor? This is very unusual in boys but a doc could determine if it's a problem or not. I know with girls, there are sometimes moves made to slow or reverse development (like breasts which can be a hormonal imbalance. Boys though, I don't know. My own brother developed similarly as your DS. At 10 he was the size and development of a 15-year-old. He had a really rough time being the only kid in 5th grade that needed to shave. He was still a 10-year-old emotionally but he had teenaged hormones and so would swing drastically from rage to despair. It took a couple years for them to figure things out and I know he was getting treatments to correct the hormone imbalance and something for depression, I'm sorry, I don't really have details as to what he was on and such.

I'm not telling you this to scare you. I just strongly suggest you find some help in handling this.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I would have the doctor check things over. I knew a mom whose 5yo dd was starting puberty,and the doctor slowed things down in her case.My own dd started at 9,but I guess that is considered normal these days.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I would get it checked out. My DS1 is 8 1/2(in 3rd grade) and is quite average for his age. He totally still has a little kid body.... He's not overweight at all(average height, about 65 lbs.) and has a bit of pudgy breasts and such. Definitely no body hair(besides the downiness he has all over his body just like his brother) and leg hair and such. No signs of puberty type development.


----------



## NightOwlwithowlet (Jun 13, 2009)

My son is eight and has always been small for his age. This last year he has suddenly jumped from the 25% for weight and height to 50% for weight and 110% for height. I've noticed recently that he is getting hair on his legs and has body odor under his arms. He has no other signs of earlier puberty and his pediatrician says his growth is in the typical range. I started puberty at 8 years old and DH started at 15, so I'm not sure what to expect. If you're worried take him to the doctor, it could be a hormone imbalance. .


----------

